# Peeling Hands from Handling White Bass



## GaryI (Mar 18, 2015)

Does anyone else have an issue with their hands peeling from handling white bass? It only happens when I handle a lot of them (100+). It is not a big deal - not really painful and just a nuisance really. It looks odd because it only happens to the hand that I use to take them off of the hook.

I know that I could use a glove to help with the problem but I always feel like a bit of a weenie when I do that.


----------



## trapperjon (May 26, 2014)

Yes sir, happens to me as well. Just my left hand though.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## denimdeerslayer (Feb 23, 2012)

No I've never had that happen. I so rinse off most of the slime after I'm done with them. My only problem is getting my thumb cut up on the gill plate some from cleaning them.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Gee Gary, you didn't get the TP&W bulletin warning about Morone chrysops peepolotus?

Not life threatening. The most severe result from being infected is having all your offspring being born naked. LOL

I have had the same problem in years past especially from handling scores of LMB while fishing Lake Guerrero in Mexico. My brother guided for decades on Texoma. He called it Oklahoma leprosy.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

WOW !! Never seen that. I have caught my share of whites and never had this happen. Have been cut too many times to remember. If you insist on not wearing a glove maybe try a hand lotion or moisturizer before you go fishing.


----------



## OUTLAW (May 26, 2004)

I wear a glove otherwise my hand will have cuts all over it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GaryI (Mar 18, 2015)

Yes, this is pretty much as I expected, with varying results. It must have something to do with body chemistry. By the way, I am not really allergic to anything, so I don't think that is the cause.

Thanks, Sunbeam, I enjoyed your note. Hopefully TP&W won't issue another advisory now saying that I should only clean fish once a week! But, come to think of it, that advisory would have more basis in fact than their original one.


----------



## I'llbecoastin (Apr 18, 2016)

Never had that happen but my hands do get cut up quite a bit after a good day, just always considered it part of catching whites.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Gary, I showed the hand photo to my Filipino wife. Her comment was, "Wow! Soft hands. He does not have a real job?"

So maybe a few hours a day on a pick and shovel might take care of the problem.


----------



## McSpoon (May 18, 2016)

trapperjon said:


> Yes sir, happens to me as well. Just my left hand though.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


Same here !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IrishSharker (Jan 20, 2015)

My hands do this when I do an extended beach trip... look exactly the same as yours, just peel completely off. Perfect for committing murders at least!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Fish handlers disease, fish hatchery and others who handle fish often can get it.
Evidently not everyone is prone to getting it. Symptoms vary a lot,
Mycobacteriosis my be the cause.
I have it from handling so many fish, white bass aggravate the most too.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Gary I get it to when I have multiple trips on a weekend. Lot of cuts also and I do have a real job.


Good fishing to all!


----------



## GaryI (Mar 18, 2015)

Well, I can't argue with Sunbeam's wife. LOL. She sounds like one wise lady. 

She is right, I don't have a real job anymore. Fishing, golfing and astrophotography don't serve to toughen up one's hands very much. On the other hand, I couldn't be any happier, so there's at least some benefit.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Try using a towel handle the fish. Keeps you from getting cut. Loy showed me the towel trick. Works great on stripers too!
I caught specs all my previous saltwater life so no towel needed there.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

Sunbeam said:


> Gary, I showed the hand photo to my Filipino wife. Her comment was, "Wow! Soft hands. He does not have a real job?"
> 
> So maybe a few hours a day on a pick and shovel might take care of the problem.


LOL What I do in general is on the fish holdin hand i wear a doc rubber glove and then a Kelvar fish cleaning glove on top of it...Maybe nothing on Knife hand


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Gofish2day said:


> Try using a towel handle the fish. Keeps you from getting cut. Loy showed me the towel trick. Works great on stripers too!
> I caught specs all my previous saltwater life so no towel needed there.


The towel, in my opinion, is great for fish you are going to keep, but I am not too sure about CPR. My question is, does it remove too much of the protective slime from the fish? My dad was a firm believer in the towel.


----------



## 357306 (Jun 12, 2017)

I went to one of those gloves with rubbery drizzles on it. Gives a secure grip and no microbe fallout.


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Only towel a fish you are going to keep. My thumbs will peel a little. But with a J-Shaped Hook Getter you never have to touch them. I don't leave home without it. Hold the line about two foot above the fish parallel to the fishes mouth. Barrel of hook in the J of hook remover and one or two swift twitches and its in the cooler or livewell.

https://www.academy.com/webapp/wcs/...MI1qG-7PbV2wIV0cDACh0dvAZTEAQYCSABEgIFEPD_BwE

I prefer the one with a T-Handle though. Same principle. If you ever been deep sea on a partyboat the deckhands use them.


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

Never saw that before either. Mine will get cut up but never peeled like that.


----------



## Ragecajun (Oct 31, 2011)

*#MeToo*

MIne do this also.....Mostly from Catfish, but this only started about 7 years ago...I fished every day in the summer as a kid and never had anything like this happen...


----------



## GaryI (Mar 18, 2015)

Thanks for the reply, Ragecajun. Maybe it is an age thing - I don't ever recall it happening to me when I was younger. But, then again, I hardly caught any fish in those days, so that probably isn't a good comparison for me.


----------

